# Silicone cord



## Bhu (22 Oct 2014)

Hi All

I've hunted and hunted on line for some silicone rubber cord at 13-14mm diameter

Basically for this use...



I have the acrylic tube and made some great spray bars now I need to make some of these...

http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/...s/cascade-glass-rear-exit-pipe-17mm-left.html

As you can see its a real easy job, I have everything except the silicone cord to stop the acrylic pipe from kinking. I know some use salt or sand in the acrylic but it sounds messy and is a waste. I really need the rubber cord. I can find it in 15+ Metres!!!! I only need one metre!

Can anyone help me out please?

Cheers

Bhu


----------



## tim (22 Oct 2014)

Got mine from polymax.co.uk 12mm worked ok on 13mm id acrylic.


----------



## Bhu (22 Oct 2014)

Im running 14mm ID hopefully they will have a 13mm then 

Will check them out 

Thanks for the link.

Bhu

Ouch they do a 12mm or 15mm 

Anyone know what EPDM sponge cord is and could it be used similar to the silicone cord? (To help bend acrylic)


----------



## Bhu (22 Oct 2014)

Ok I have decided to buy some EPDM sponge cord  at 13mm and some NBR cord at 14mm not sure what either are but they must be flexible and fairly rigid  hopefully one of them will do the job


----------



## kirk (23 Oct 2014)

Don't know but is a bungee cord or rope suitable? On the roll a bodge it and quit.( b&q).   A bag of sand is cheaper than that silicone surely. Even kiln dried.


----------



## Bhu (23 Oct 2014)

Thanks kirk
I got me sorted now from the polymax.co.uk website, had to spend £15 but have what I need now and can make 4 pipes now that would cost a lot more


----------



## kirk (23 Oct 2014)

Once you've got it you've got it. It will be handy time and time again.   i watched the vid link, it looked easier than when I did ours infront of the log burner I look forward to seeing your finished custom work.


----------



## Bhu (23 Oct 2014)

spray bars are already in use  they were easy. I just copied the eheim one exactly. 30 cm long 9 x 4mm holes 3cm apart starting from the far end 2.5cm from the cap. All I need to really make them look the bees, knees is some clear white plastic cap ends. Im using the eheim black ones but there must be someone out there selling them in translucent plastic


----------



## tim (23 Oct 2014)

Best I found acrylic rod same Id as the pipe and cut with a jigsaw, looked round for a while for clear or white end caps to no avail.


----------

